# Turbo is 6 months old



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

I know I have not posted much, but it has been super busy around here. The boys are almost done with school and I have been preparing (read:numerous doctors appointments) for upcoming foot surgery.

Any hoo...our Turbo is 6 months old :rockon: He is THE. BEST. DOG. EVER.  (I think we all feel this way about our babies, lol) He seems to be completely house trained *knocking on wood* It seemed it almost happened overnight. We _had_ the ex-pen set up with his crate on one side (which he loved), and the potty on the other side. When we went away for a weekend last month, we brought the ex-pen with us, but realized that we could not leave him in there overnight, so my husband and I brought him into our bed and he slept perfectly all night long, the entire 3 day weekend, and waited patiently for us to wake up and take him out. When we returned home, we quickly found out he has ZERO interest in the ex-pen OR the crate. We experimented leaving him free to roam overnight, and he was perfect. We experimented with leaving him free to roam when we left the house, and he was perfect. So, he is now free to roam the house. I know though, from reading on here, that there is a possibility of regressing, so I am keeping that in mind, but I am hopeful that my boy will continue on this path.

In other news, my co-worker, Mike, mentioned to me this morning that a 'friend of a friend' is looking to GIVE away their Havanese puppy!!! A 6 month old boy!! It turns out the owner is deathly allergic to the puppies saliva?? Have you guys ever heard of that? Is it just Hav saliva? Or any breed? Mike might end up taking this puppy to give his current Hav, Peanut, a companion (and he would name him Cashew, lol). If Mike does NOT, then most likely WE will!!! :rockon:

And of course...some recent photos of Turboozle...


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

TURBO is ADORABLE!! his name just seems to suit him and he looks like such a happy boy. .

I can't believe someone wouldn't love a hav puppy and is willing to give him away... on the other hand, I hope he finds a better home and quick!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

What a dashing little man Turbo is turning out to be!! I love his beautiful coat. Happy 1/2 birthday Turbo Keep us posted about the other little Hav, maybe Turbo will end up with a Hav brother.........


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

ahahaha! a "hav brother"!! ROFL! you bet...i'll keep you guys posted.

thank you


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's a handsome guy for sure!!
Just watch out for chewing if you let him have run of the house, although he may not be much of a chewer. Pixie isn't, but my new little hellion seems to be.
It's always something, isn't it?!!
I hope it works out with the potential new addition.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Yes, the licking gives my husband a rash. It's a certain protein in dander, saliva and urine that makes people alergic. It can vary by breed and within breeds vary by dog. For my hubby, it's not as bad now but if she licks his face his eyes can swell up sometimes. He loves her any way!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Beth~ I too have a little hellion chewer....LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy SIX months Birthday, Turbo! Sounds like he is such a good boy! Cute too! He looks like such a big boy sitting next to your son in the car.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's a charmer, for sure! Love the pictures of him with your boys!


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

Turbo is adorable! He's getting so big - how much does he weigh now? You're boys are adorable too!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Turbo is so cute - love his silver colouring. Of course, my Pixie is also silver so a bit prejudiced here. Regarding regressing, Rascal at 1 year and 1 1/2 months just decided this morning that my flip-flogs were lovely chewtoys, so now there's a chunk out of the heel of what were my favourite cheapo shoes! Goes to show, you can never be too complacent!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like Turbo is working out real nicely for your family. I love the picture of him in the car with one of your sons......adorable!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Turbo grew up to be gorgeous, but how could he have been anything but. How sad for the little puppy. I hope he winds up in a wonderful home . . . your friend's or yours. I want more photos of Turbo. Love, love him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> He's a handsome guy for sure!!
> Just watch out for chewing if you let him have run of the house, although he may not be much of a chewer. Pixie isn't, but my new little hellion seems to be.
> It's always something, isn't it?!!
> I hope it works out with the potential new addition.


That's the problem with Kodi... He's been house trained for a long time, but will still chew up pillows or who knows what all else if not supervised. Plu he's just not comfortable out of he ex pen if we're not home.

Happy birthday, Turbo! You sure are a cutie!!!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Turbo does not seem to be a chewer, though we make sure not to leave anything within his reach/on the floor besides his toys. He LOVES shoes....especially flip flops, lol. Oh..and any type of paper. Some times, he will sneak into the bathroom (we normally leave the door shut) and pull out the toilet paper


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Turbo is a little doll.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Turbo is so handsome,he looks like a real boy.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey, he is a cutie pie! How much does he weigh now? and how much did he weigh when ya got him?

My lil' boy is 6 months old this week too. He's freakin' bigger than I thought he'd be! 3.7 lbs at 8 weeks old, not he's a little over 10 lbs. I'm just wondering how big his gonna get.... (hav mom is 8 lbs, shih tzu dad is 5 lbs).


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

turbo is about 10 pounds now, at last check up. he was around 3 pounds when we got him @ 8 weeks. to me, he is so small still, so i don't mind at all if he keeps growing, lol.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Allergic Reaction*

I had a Lhaso Apso many years ago and a friend came over (probably in her early 30's at the time) and Maggie licked her and Anita had her first allergic reaction. She was then allergic to dogs for a number of years. Many years later, her son had a Golden Retriever and she discovered she was no longer allergic. She now has her own Golden Retriever and a Heinz 57. So she was non-allergic, allergic, and is now non-allergic!

Judy 
Mom to Jaime and Dori


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Turbo is adorable and so photogenic! I love his shaggy look.
Your boys are so cute!

Glad Turbo turned out to be such a great dog!


----------



## ThaisMarie (Mar 2, 2010)

TurboMom said:


> I know I have not posted much, but it has been super busy around here. The boys are almost done with school and I have been preparing (read:numerous doctors appointments) for upcoming foot surgery.
> 
> Any hoo...our Turbo is 6 months old :rockon: He is THE. BEST. DOG. EVER.  (I think we all feel this way about our babies, lol) He seems to be completely house trained *knocking on wood* It seemed it almost happened overnight. We _had_ the ex-pen set up with his crate on one side (which he loved), and the potty on the other side. When we went away for a weekend last month, we brought the ex-pen with us, but realized that we could not leave him in there overnight, so my husband and I brought him into our bed and he slept perfectly all night long, the entire 3 day weekend, and waited patiently for us to wake up and take him out. When we returned home, we quickly found out he has ZERO interest in the ex-pen OR the crate. We experimented leaving him free to roam overnight, and he was perfect. We experimented with leaving him free to roam when we left the house, and he was perfect. So, he is now free to roam the house. I know though, from reading on here, that there is a possibility of regressing, so I am keeping that in mind, but I am hopeful that my boy will continue on this path.
> 
> ...


Sadly my grandson is VERY allergic to my mini poodle's saliva! He welts all over wherever she kisses him! They live 6 hours away and never stay with us. He won't have the pleasure when we get our new Havanese boy in August!!


----------

